# Dexcool antifreeze



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

I had a heater core go bad in my 99 blazer and in browsing the net i saw alot of people claiming the problem was the dexcool (orange) antifreeze. What do you guys think of dexcool? anybody changing antifreeze to something else. I understand that ethylene glycol (green) antifreeze should not be used in engines with aluminum block or head but my BMW 740 has it from the factory.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

The late 80's and early 90 Vetts had aluminum heads and use the green stuff. This topic has come up numerous times on the Corvette Forum and the general opinion is to stay with whatever came from the factory and never mix the 2. It's very difficult to completely flush 100% of either one and if mixed a goopy gel will form in the rad and heater core. Dexcool also will form a gel if air pockets are present in the cooling system, it's very important to remove any air with Dexcool.Most Vette owners who care about their car will change the coolant every 2 years regardless of the 5year/100k miles mentioned in the owners manual.


----------

